# Oyster satellite system. Dish problem.



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

My Oyster system has developed a problem. The mechanism used to raise & hold the dish in location has free play in it. The knocking noise that occurs when the dish is up in anything more than a breeze & is caused by the dish being deflected rearwards by the wind. The dish then resumes it position ready to be deflected again. The "knocks" can clearly be heard in the van & happen in short bursts as a gust goes through. The signal has never deteriorated enough to lose the picture. I can feel the free play at the top of the dish. There's probably about an inch of resilience in the dish plus about half an inch of free play back & forwards.

My questions are. 

Has anyone had the dish unit apart that can shed any light on how the unit comes apart.

Has anyone got pictures or a link to what the gear mechanism looks like ?

Thanks in advance, Dave.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Oyster*

Hello Dave,

Have you tried these people

Oyster Tech

Or Shane at SnellyVision?

Trev


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Sounds like the gears have been damaged mate,I damaged my oyster in Le Havre ferry port (bl**dy trees  )! Robert Jackson fixed it PDQ. There are two motors in my set up,similar to windscreen wiper motors,these motors drive two plastic gear cogs,the cogs are secured by pins,if the dish meets strong resistance (trees in Le Havre ferry port for instance) the pins bend,Robert replaced the pins and mrs seamus was able to get back to Corrie and I was off the hook!!


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Sounds like the gears have been damaged mate,I damaged my oyster in Le Havre ferry port (bl**dy trees  )! Robert Jackson fixed it PDQ. There are two motors in my set up,similar to windscreen wiper motors,these motors drive two plastic gear cogs,the cogs are secured by pins,if the dish meets strong resistance (trees in Le Havre ferry port for instance) the pins bend,Robert replaced the pins and mrs seamus was able to get back to Corrie and I was off the hook!!


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies. I rang the importers but thier tech is away until Monday. Snelly was most helpfull & I'd like to say a big thank you to him for the time he spent on the phone with me. Top bloke  

I'll post an update when I find out what's gone wrong.

D.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Dave, there is a little play i mine too. It clonks as it moves maybe half an inch in the breeze, so if you find a cure please share it, Alan.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Alan, for sure. There'll be a fix. I think from what Snelly says it looks like the unit will have to be sent back to the importers for servicing. I'd be more than happy to have a look inside myself but I'd rather not mangle the thing if I set the limit switches wrong  

More once I find out what's wrong.

D.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Ah, I remember your call!

When you speak to the Uk distributer, find out if there is an Oyster dealer near to you... you never know there may be someone local. As I said, i'd be more than happy to look at it, bit distance is a little bit of an issue


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

OK, I've spoken to the tech at Oyster in the UK. He reckons that some of the gears inside the roof unit are worn. I've seen inside one of these units at the NEC show & there's a couple of worm gears in there. Probably the ones he's refering to. Anyway, as the unit's less than three years old the work will be carried out under warranty FOC.

Removal goes something like

1 Unscrew the dish from the arm
2 Unbolt unit from roof & look underneath.
3 Remove inspection panel, unplug co-ax cable & multiplug.

More later once I get time to remove the unit from the van.

D.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

It is straight forward, but if you get stuck, give me a shout.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

I may have egg on my face.

I went up to start unbolting the roof unit & 1 of the 4 securing nuts was loose. If I push on the dish I can open a small gap between the unit & its base plate. I "may" have found the source of the noise. I won't know until I test it out in the wind again.

D.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

mmm, good luck, if thats all it is, it will save you a little hassle.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Warranty*



davesport said:


> OK, I've spoken to the tech at Oyster in the UK. He reckons that some of the gears inside the roof unit are worn. I've seen inside one of these units at the NEC show & there's a couple of worm gears in there. Probably the ones he's refering to. Anyway, as the unit's less than three years old the work will be carried out under warranty FOC.
> 
> Removal goes something like
> 
> ...


Is that how long the warranty is? 3 years?


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Yes, according to bloke I spoke to bloke I spoke to at Oyster Sat tech today it's 3 years.

D.


----------

